
Show HN: Ablayer - Local proxy tool for hacking on external systems - j-angnoe
https://github.com/j-angnoe/ablayer
======
codezero
Pretty cool! There’s a feature in chrome debug tools btw that let’s you save a
sites JS locally and then allows you to modify it. This seems similar.

